# laser engraving



## vortex8 (Jan 29, 2020)

hello fellow pen turners. I have been turning pens for a number of years now and I would really like to add to my skill set by getting into some pen engraving. I have tried to do some basic research on the subject through the web mostly through youtube videos. I am finding that this really is not helping me find the answers I am looking for. I am wondering if any of you have a resource or two that would help a total beginner as myself?


----------



## TonyL (Jan 29, 2020)

I use Nancy A McEntire   https://nmclasers.com/


----------



## vortex8 (Jan 29, 2020)

TonyL said:


> I use Nancy A McEntire   https://nmclasers.com/



Thank You for the information. Do you like using your machine ? I have wondered if something like this would work for me. I am a bit hesitant in buying this due to the price I have been burned by cheep equipment in the past but I am not against it if it works.


----------



## bsshog40 (Jan 29, 2020)

I have both the Neje 1500 and the Neje 3500 master. Since I bought the 3500 I have yet to use the 1500 again. Will probably give it to the wife to play with. I've used the 3500 quite a few times, mostly engraving wood projects and some leather burning. Works great! Here's a couple things I've done on it.


----------



## pshrynk (Jan 30, 2020)

TonyL said:


> I use Nancy A McEntire   https://nmclasers.com/


All of their lasers are out of stock and no indication of when they will be back in.  Too bad, i had some cash to spread around.


----------



## bsshog40 (Jan 30, 2020)

I got both mine off ebay.


----------



## vortex8 (Jan 30, 2020)

Does anyone know if they are still in business or are they shut down. I was on there website recently and it seemed like they had not done anything to it in awhile.


----------



## pshrynk (Jan 30, 2020)

Some of their supplies are listed as in stock.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Jan 30, 2020)

pshrynk said:


> All of their lasers are out of stock and no indication of when they will be back in.  Too bad, i had some cash to spread around.


Nancy usually gets them in monthly get on the wait list.  Mine took a little over 2 weeks but I got the 3500 master and the Benson jig.  Awesome service and follow up.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 2, 2020)

vortex8 said:


> Thank You for the information. Do you like using your machine ? I have wondered if something like this would work for me. I am a bit hesitant in buying this due to the price I have been burned by cheep equipment in the past but I am not against it if it works.


I own 2 3500s  and 2 1000s. I can't get the 1000s to work any more and have replaced the a diode once. I think you will have some that last hundreds of burns and others that will die after a few dozen. Relative to commercial or professional engravers they are inexpensive (I am not saying that $150 is not a lot of money - just comparing a hobby engravers to professional ones). So far my 3500s are a pleasure to use compare to the 1000s with respect to the software interface and connectivity. I don't think thing that there is any way to ensure their longevity.  After 200 burns, it has paid for itself is how I happen to look at it.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 2, 2020)

I didn't see the Neje's but  these look the same : https://www.amazon.com/Engraver-KKmoon-Portable-Engraving-150mmx150mm/dp/B07VRQFL4Z/ref=sr_1_9?crid=3JNZOJGN0ZG73&keywords=laser%2Bengraver&qid=1580636208&sprefix=laser%2Bengraver%2Caps%2C154&sr=8-9&th=1


----------

